# Python-Script



## puschelchen (21. März 2011)

Guten Morgen,
Jemand hier der sich mit Python auskennt?
möcht den Quellcode nicht öffentlich posten.
Hoffe jmd meldet sich per PN.
Danke
lg Puschelchen


----------



## master bratack (25. März 2011)

Ich denke wenn du den Quelltext offen legst würden dir mehr helfen.
ISt die Frage zu einem speziellen gebiet? Achso, MEtafragen sind nicht wirklich sooo gut


----------

